# Venison Backstrap, hope to get more this season!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cold smoked the Tatonka Dust seasoned venison backstraps in oak for an hour.


-----

Lump charcoal in the Vortex and cooked the backstraps and Buffalo Wing seasoned shrimp indirect while also toasting the garlic bread. The backstraps cooked indirect till its internal meat temp reached 110º.


-----

Backstraps were place directly over the Vortex for a good sear.


-----

Flip side of the venison backstrap sear, to an internal meat temp of 125º and off the grill for a quick rest before slicing and serving.


-----

Venison backstrap, shrimp and garlic toast. I'm so looking forward to this deer season!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Meat, meat, bread and butter. I see you hit all the major food groups! :beer:


----------

